# Coatings that 'self-heal' in sun



## mycleancar (Feb 25, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7939776.stm


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

repost i'm afraid... i don't personally think it would work though..


----------

